# Pushbutton start for 1991 hardbody



## beinpaz (Mar 5, 2010)

Like some others I had an intermittent starter problem now it has finally quit for good it seems.

Has anyone installed a pushbutton starter button, what would the switch be wired to in order to engage the starter after the ignition is turned on.


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well i have a 1993 d21 that i had to have a push button starter put in... i forget what i put the wire to, but i do remember i put a wire the positive terminal (battery) and then another directly to starter i'll have to look at it when im out of school and after work... another thing though... there is no cold cycle the way i did mine but it literally took 5 minutes to do so this is a quick fix not a permanent fixture


----------



## beinpaz (Mar 5, 2010)

Actually I'm looking to eliminate the clutch switch and the relay thus eliminating any future starting problems.

It seems to me a push button would be the answer.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

by passing them the clutch switch may eliminate one problem but may cause onother problem..

you will most likely burn the truck to the ground by passing the relay..

this sounds like the key switch itself ..check it wires and lube them..

also i have key switches for sale..


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

Bypassed my switch 3 years ago to a simple toggle switch. Had a machanic place it up under the dash where it couldn't be seen. Since I never lock the doors anyway and was always losing my keys it works for me. I'm not sure how he did it but it costed me $30.00 to have it done. Its always worked like a charm. Now if I could just keep up with my house keys I would have it made


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

You might be able to just clean the switch. It's not hard, just flood it with contact cleaner and work it back and forth for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Had the same intermittent problem with the ignition switch on a '94 Hardbody. Took it to a starter / alternator shop and they installed a button under the dash for about $45.00 (parts and labour). 

So, for the 40% of the time the ignition didn't work...I'd reach under the dash and be good to go.


----------



## beinpaz (Mar 5, 2010)

So after installing a new relay and a new starter it still didn't start, so after putting in a push button under the dash it works fine. BTW the relay gets volts from the switch but it doesn't get to the starter.

Apparently the problem is in the positive battery cable harness? which seems to control a lot of things.

The only problem I have now is when starting it doesn't seem to have an automatic choke like it did when starting it off the switch, it has to crank a few more times than before, this must be tied in with the relay and cable harness.

Can't find anything listed in the Haynes manual about this, any ideas????


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

You can test if it's the cable and you will want to do that since the dealer part is about $150. Take off the wheel and splash mat thing and see if you get voltage to the solenoid wire (purple?).

You can also test the ignition switch. It's easier if you take it off. Check the schematic; there are two connections that close when you turn the switch to 'start'. Test both. You'll notice that 'start' is not one spot, but around 30-40 degrees of the switch range. If either contact is not closed through the *whole* range, you need to clean or replace the switch. 

-Rob


----------

